# P*RN filter or another problem?



## Leslie (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm working on a revision of the Village Medical Manual, a medical "cookbook" for missionaries. There are many illustrations, a small percentage of which depict the appearance of venereal diseases on human genitalia. For most of these pictures, there is no problem. But in one location, where 4 such pictures are located together for purposes of comparison, the JPEG images keep wiping out. I made a composit, putting 4 small images beside each other electronically. It looked good. I saved it. Come to open it a day later and it's totally blank white. This happened several times. The computer was bought new and I never put a p-rn filter on it, just because my occupation is largely medical writing. Any suggestions?


----------



## earl40 (Dec 25, 2013)

I personally have no idea what is wrong. Though I rather you spare us the sight when you get it to work.


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 25, 2013)

What software are you using to do your editing work? Are you on windows? One thing you can try is try another piece of software to try to figure out where the problem is. You can also try to compress the photo size to see if that is the problem.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks, I'll spare you the images. I'm using MS Office 2010, Word. Per the previous advice of PB members, InDesign has been bought and is on its way here. If any of you has experience with that, might I be able to place the pictures with it? This is happening with the picture program, before I place it in Word. The 4 smaller components of this picture are present in other places in the manuscript without any problem. It is only with putting them together that the problem arises. I've saved the composit onto a memory stick, and it is still there a week later. But when I transfer from memory stick to laptop, it whites out. Maybe the simplest solution would be to separate the components with text, but that would decrease the side-by-side comparison of the problems.


----------



## py3ak (Dec 26, 2013)

In my experience, Word _often_ flakes out when dealing with pictures. It's one of the biggest sources of stress as a proposal deadline approaches.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 26, 2013)

Mary,

Have you tried inserting another kind of image into the file to see if the problem is duplicated for some other innocuous image?

I suspect the problem may be the way you're inserting the image. Here's a good discussion: How to Insert Images in a Word Document without Embedding

I think you're probably inserting a link to an image on your hard drive. Thus, when it gets copied to a thumbdrive and opened elsewhere the link is to a location on the computer you created the Word doc on and so the files to which the links refer are not there and the links in your document show up as blank spots.


----------



## jandrusk (Dec 26, 2013)

Yes, Word is a bletcherious excuse for a software program. I would recommend using a graphics program such as Gimp to make the image modifications and I would also recommend using LibreOffice (Free, Open-Source replacement of MS Office). Links provided below. There's no way it can be a P*rn filter as they can only inspect text and not pictures. 

GIMP - The GNU Image Manipulation Program
LibreOffice 4.1 is here!


----------



## Leslie (Dec 27, 2013)

It's a relief to know it's not a p*rn filter. I'll try to work around it. An InDesign program is on the way here. That may enable me to put these images in.


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 28, 2013)

Get OpenOffice/LibreOffice and GiMP. Your problem should be effectively solved. (All 3 are free.)


----------



## Leslie (Dec 28, 2013)

Do these programs mix with Word o.k.? I have to keep my large manuscript in Word.


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 28, 2013)

They allow you to save the documents/photos in a way that Word can use them.


----------



## Leslie (Dec 28, 2013)

Thanks, I'll try it.


----------



## jogri17 (Dec 28, 2013)

The thing to remember about LIbreOffice vs. word is that Text is formated correctly usually 99% of the time. The problem comes in when it comes to footnotes or end notes in my experience. This could have changed, but last time I tried to rely exclusively on libreoffice, it became too much of a hastle. That is when I made the shift to Google Docs (or Drive as it is now called).


----------



## Eoghan (Jan 16, 2014)

Try putting innocent images into the page. I have had similar problems or quirks with word, try opening a new page in a new document and doing same. One of the peculiarities I found was that a booklet I had made became "too large". I never found the problem but suspect there were too many image formatings and re-sizeings for it to remember. To make life simpler in the Guess Who project I am editing images, basically to re-size them before inserting them using Paint Shop Pro. 

Are you editing the images in Word?


----------

